# Beretta 96 issues



## jbcontreras0301 (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm looking for information on extraction issues with the 96. I've been doing a good bit of research on these forums, but haven't seen anyone post anything about this particular issue, other than the extractor could have carbon build up and need to be cleaned, and that the gun needs to be well lubed. Does anyone else have any ideas? 

Some background on the pistol. A friend of mine asked me to see what I can do with this problem. He replaced the factory recoil spring with a stronger spring, so we are getting new extra power springs from Wolff springs. That is step one, as well as a thorough cleaning. I'm looking to maybe detail strip the frame and slide to get the nooks and crannies. Has anyone ever done this before, and if so, how big a pain is it, and are there any good reference materials on line? Lastly, I was contemplating removing the extractor and making sure it's clean and that its channel is clear. I see that there is a pin holding it in place. I have a punch set, and a punch to fit it, so we are good to go there. Does anyone have any suggestions or other things to try? I could really use a Beretta guru. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Youtube has shown me plenty. There are some Beretta scholars that will be along directly.

GW


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Disassembly





Assembly





childofjuly's channel

I run a 16 pound wolff recoil spring in my 96FS. If I go to 18 pounds I get a few hickups, so a 15 to 16 pound spring is my ticket. The extractor is easy to remove and to clean along with the channel but needed only so often. If it's never been done it would be good to check it, as yes, it can get really dirty. Generally running Hoppes down the extractor channel from the breach and moving the extractor back and forth with a plastic rod keeps the channel clean for intervals up to 5000 rounds or so in my experience. I also run a little rem-oil down the extractor as well.

I'm not really certain about overall extraction issues in the 96FS. But if you are having issues a change of the extractor and spring if cleaning the channel doesn't work is a very low cost and easy replacement and highly recommended.

The channel above has been most helpful in my endeavors regarding the dissasembly/assembly of the 92/96 series of pistols. As far as detail stripping the slide and frame I guess you could but I doubt that has anything to do with extraction issues and in my opinion probably not needed.

The trigger bar spring, trigger spring, takedown lever spring, ect.. are generally easy to replace if they haven't been since the the pistol was new and couldn't hurt.


----------



## jbcontreras0301 (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the info. Denner, when you changed your recoil spring, did you change your mag springs as well? And thanks again for the videos and the channel. You guys are awesome!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

jbcontreras0301 said:


> Thanks guys, I appreciate the info. Denner, when you changed your recoil spring, did you change your mag springs as well? And thanks again for the videos and the channel. You guys are awesome!


I'm a stickler for fresh mag springs, so yes, some +10 XP mag springs from wolff are a very good thought, especially if you are having issues. Likewise, I've had very good results with 96FS Mec-Gar magazines in my 96. Let us know your results, if you do what's suggested above, I suspect it will be running like a clock very soon.:watching:


----------



## jbcontreras0301 (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks man, it's gonna be a few days between order time and work till we see some results, but I will definitely let you know


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Ok it was a different gun, but since my 96a1 has had zero problems........

I had a TP22 (looked like a PPK) that was humming along until I changed mags... then Fail 2 Extract after F2E.

I checked the pistol and found nothing apparently wrong. I then took the ammo and tried it in my Ruger MkII. 
Within a couple shots..... a F2E.

Upon inspection of the ammo I found the PMC .22 brass had rims that were significantly thicker than my other .22s. 
This prevented the extractor paw from getting around the rim to grab it.
Although cleaning the .22 crud out of the extractor pocket on the breach face is part of regular maintenance, it was not the primary problem.
Sure enough, I reloaded Federals and no problems.



It possibly could be the extractor is bad and a simple replacement could solve the problem, but you might want to check your ammo. 
With the recent shortage, some manufacturers may have rushed production and skipped some quality control. I have Winchester tactical .22 that has caused such problems and likely for that reason.

If you have a caliper, you can check rim bases to see if thickness is appropriate.

Just a though, as sometimes the manufacturer is correct in blaming the ammo. Sometimes.



Cudos on the Mec-Gar mags Denner. 13x and not a problem with any.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

jbcontreras0301 said:


> Thanks man, it's gonna be a few days between order time and work till we see some results, but I will definitely let you know


Yes, after all is said and done I believe your buddy will think you are the new guru. You definately are on the right track.

1. Replace the old with a new extractor and spring after cleaning the extractor channel.
2. Replace recoil spring with either a wolff 15 or 16 pound spring.
3. Replace your mag springs with +10 XP springs from wolff and make sure there is no follower binding or round nose dives in your magazines.(I've had issue's with some Beretta 96 mags and followers in the past.)
4. Clean and lube the pistol before heading to the range.

I'd be very surprised if that doesn't do the trick.


----------



## jbcontreras0301 (Aug 11, 2015)

CW, that is a good idea, never thought of that. But I may save that for later. I did gave a problem with Remington's UMC a while back, in both .40 and .45. I think there were either underpowered loads, or bad primers where I was getting something like a low order ignition. Ran different brand of ammo and no problems. The mags with it are factory mags, and I found some decent ones on Pro Mag's website for it, 10, 11 and 20 rounders, so maybe new mags as well? Going to wait and see if the cleaning it got tonight and new mag springs will help it along. Mec-Gar gas a great reputation. 

Thanks again to everyone for their help and ideas. If you have any more, please let me know.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Looks like Denner has you pretty well covered, so I won't restate the obvious. Let us know how your 96 runs, ok?


----------



## jbcontreras0301 (Aug 11, 2015)

I wanted to say thanks to everyone for giving me their input. After a thorough cleaning and replacing mag springs, the 96 is running smooth as can be. One thing I noticed though. When the slide recoils, it feels like the slide is binding ever so slightly. You really notice it when you cycle the slide by hand. Has anyone ever noticed that before?


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

There is another thread about tuning the buffer pad on a 96. That may help.

http://www.handgunforum.net/beretta/27953-96a1-problem.html


----------

